# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Si luftohet korrupsioni?

## Albo

Që shoqëria shqiptare vuan nga korrupsioni galopant në administratën qëndrore dhe lokale, nuk është as sekret dhe as çështje për diskutim. E hapa këtë temë, pasi dua të stimuloj anëtarët e këtij forumi, që të mos ngelen vetëm në kuadrin e fjalëve të kota në lidhje mbi korrupsionin, por të dalin me ide dhe mendime konkrete për mënyrat më efikase se si duhet të luftohet ky fenomen.

Gjithashtu, e hapa këtë temë për të ndërgjegjësuar sado pak edhe mediat shqiptare, të cilat në vend që të bëhen fronti i parë i luftës ndaj korrupsionit në administratë me anë të gazetarisë investigative, i kushtojnë pak ose aspak vëmendje këtij fenomeni. Dhe kjo krijon përshtypjen e gabuar në shoqërinë shqiptar që fenomeni i korrupsionit nuk është i dëmshëm por i pranueshëm.

*- Si luftohet korrupsioni?
- Cilat janë politikat që duhet të ndjeki qeveria?
- Cili është roli i mediave në luftën kundër korrupsionit?
- Cili është roli i intelektualëve shqiptarë?
- Cili është roli i shqiptarit të thjeshtë?*

Në këtë temë janë të ftuar të japin mendim vetëm ata qe kanë ide konkrete mbi këtë ceshtje. 

Albo

----------


## RaPSouL

Sa i perket pyetjes se pare Si luftohet korrupsioni ?
Mendimi im personal eshte keshtu , korrupsioni luftohet me nje qeveri dhe intelektual te mirefillt qe jan te gatshem te jene aty per shtetin e tyre , gjithashtu vlen edhe vetedija e disa personave qe lehte mashtrohen..
Cila jane politikat qe duhet te ndjeki qeveria?
Qeveri duhet te ndjek politiken shoqerore , ajo sa me shume duhet te integrohet ne jeten e njerezve te cilesdo klas shoqerie..
Cili eshte roli i mediave ne luften kunder korrupsionit?
Roli kryesor i mediave kunder korrupsionit eshte qe te mos bejn thashetheme te kota dhe te mos i mshehin te vertetat , nje fjale e urte dedikuar mediave thote: "Ne Media Teshat Hyn Te Lara , Ndersa Dalin Te Pista"..
Cili eshte roli i intelektualeve shqiptarë?
Roli i intelektualeve tone eshte qe ata te jen te sinqert dhe te drejt , sepse sinqeriteti dhe drejtesia duhet te mbizoterojne ne nje shtet qe te luftohet me sukses korrupsioni , e jo sic eshte ne trojet shqiptare ku intelektuali eshte ai qe e nis korrupsionin e jo ta luftoj ate, pra intelektualet duhet te mundohen te jene te drejt dhe te sinqert.
Cili eshte roi i shqiptarit te thjeshte?
Roli i klases te thjesht apo fillestare eshte qe te ndihmojne shtetin e vet, normal varesisht nga mundesit e tyre, gjithashtu edhe shqiptari i thjesht duhet ta luftoj korrupsionin dhe te jet kunder atij, te mos msheh gjerat qe ben dikush dhe ai eshte ne dijeni se ai e ben ket x lloj korrupsioni , por ta paraqes sepse vetem ashtu perparohet dhe krijohet nje shtet i paster nga korrupsioni..

RaPSouL

----------


## Fabio_gr

bukur i permende rapsoul por tek ne qe te luftohet korrupsioni eshte TEPER,TEPERx100 e veshtire pasi vete klasa politike e jona jane me te korruptuarit,keshtu nje bombe na shpeton nga keta "politikane" :perqeshje:  pastaj le te shpresojme qe te tjeret qe do na drejtojne te jen me pak te korruptuar dhe mos te mendojne vetem per nje te ardhme te tyren prej 1000vjecare...

----------


## pishtari

Per mendimin tim 

- Si luftohet korrupsioni?
Korrupsioni luftohet  ne 2 menyra nga Qevritar dhe nga njerzit e thjesht 
qeveria duhet te vendos ligjet te drejta dhe te ket nje grupe te depolitizuar per kontrollimin se nese ligji i vendosur zbatohet 
dhe njerzit e thjeshte nuke duhet te mendojne se pa paguar zbehet as gje po nese  e mertojne  cila eshte e pa imgjinushme ne shqiperi tani per tani

 Cilat janë politikat që duhet të ndjeki qeveria
duhet te  ndjeki politike per te miren e vendit si e si ta integroi dhe civilizoj njerzit
duke u dhen mundesi qe njerzit te jene me besushem tek qeveria brojtja e pronave dhe duhet qe te prodhohet ne vend ato qe ka mudsi dhe te ndaloi importin nga jashte nese ka mundesi qe te prodhohet vendit duke i dhen mundesi 
per zhvillim dhe punesim te popullsis 

Cili është roli i mediave në luftën kundër korrupsionit
roli i Radio TV & Gazetes duhet  te jene te  depolitizuara qe me cdo kushte te luftojne korrupsionin
duke i nxjerr ne pa mangesit e tyre dhe menyren se si spekullojne
gjithashtu te jene te gatshem te ndimojne njerzit e thjeshte 
duke ivestikuar ceshtjen e tyre ne menyr prefekte 

Cili është roli i intelektualëve shqiptarë
te vendosin inteligjencen  ne  sherbim te vendit 


Cili është roli i shqiptarit të thjeshtë
guri rendone ne vende te vet   ti shperfishen punes sepse cdo njeri e nderton shtepin vet 
gjitoni mudohet te shfrytezoj dhe jo te ndimoj



po keto gjera mbeten akoma te pa i magjinushme per  ne sepse 
dikushe me larte e ka sqaruar eshte e veshtire per mos te then e pa harrtshme

----------


## NoCi

*pothuajse pjesa me e madhe e njerzimit eshte korrupsjon atehere nuk ke sesi ta luftosh*

----------


## Militik

Ceshte e verteta dihet kush e nxit korrupsionin.
Jane ato shtresa te shoqerisete cilat nuk paguajne taksa si per shmebull pensionistet.
Ata nuk paguajne shuma te madha  pervit si te tjeret prandaj nuk e cajne koken.
Behet c behet ata nuk humbasin gje.Ata nuk e luftojne korrupsionin,perkundrazi e nxisin.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Ceshte e verteta dihet kush e nxit korrupsionin.
> Jane ato shtresa te shoqerisete cilat nuk paguajne taksa si per shmebull pensionistet.
> Ata nuk paguajne shuma te madha  pervit si te tjeret prandaj nuk e çajnë kokën.
> Behet c behet ata nuk humbasin gje.Ata nuk e luftojne korrupsionin,perkundrazi e nxisin.


 :buzeqeshje:  

* Kamë mjaft material për të treguar korrupsionin,por vulën e fundit e jep ajo që mbyll sytë para tij! (Për të mos thënë se e nxit!)Kjo është e vetmja klasë përgjegjëse dhe qeverisëse.Korrupsioni luftohet me ligje,jo me fjalë.
Nuk jam aspak dakordë me shkruesin e më sipërm.Kjo është qesharake.Mbase nuk ka qënë esëll atë ditë?Si mund të akuzosh pensionistat për nxitje korrupsioni???Kur ata shkojnë të tërheqin një cop pension qesharak dhe arkëtari,apo arkëtarja, do apo s'do i mban...një kafe!Kafe i thënçin se është një drekë e mirë si turizëm!
Mendohuni çfar thoni.
Të luftohet korrupsioni do edhe standarte,të cilat nuk krijohen duke vjedhur.Etj.Etj.*

----------


## Baptist

*Si te luftohet korrupsioni?*
Kete mbase e dijne edhe femija ne djep?

-I-
Kjo gje varet ekskluzivisht nga vullneti kolektiv.
Po deshi shoqeria ta menjanoje korrupsionin, ajo do ta menjanoje ate pa bere pyetje shume.

Por edhe ne rastet kur morali i shoqerise se nje vendi eshte i ulte dhe me tendenca te renies se metutjeshme ka ilac.

-II-
Veprimi eshte e thjeshte...; 
Ne pushtetin vendimmarres/urdherues vendos idealistë! 
Ne pushtetin zbatues/ekzekutues vendos specialiste! 

Idealistet jane imun ndaj korrupsionit, por shume prej tyre edhe ndaj autokorrupsionit! Kjo ata i ben njerez ideal ne postet vendimmarrese dhe urdheruese.

Mirepo idealistet nuk kane motiv te forte per zbatimin e ideve te tyre. Por duke qene se ekspertet, zakonisht nuk kan ide, por kane vullnet te forte per zbatim, -nje modelim/bashkepunim i tille hierarkik do te ishte "simbiotik".

Jo vetem se do te eliminohej korrupsioni ne menyren me natyrale dhe te vetvetishme, por do te krijoheshin premisa per nje zhvillim shume te shpejte, dhe aq te shpejte, sa do te ishte i pakontrollueshem nga forcat e jashtme antagoniste te fqinjeve si dhe ato te brendshme, nje progres aq i shpejte sa me gjuhen shkencore do te quhej "eksplodim".

Por me qene se shoqeria shqiptare, sot, as andej, e as kendej kufirit, nuk i vlereson idealistet, ka vene ne balle materialistet opotuniste, te paaftet, dhe te liret. Pra ata qe blihen lehte per t'ia thate kafshaten popullit edhe me lehte nga armiqte e afert qe s'i kemi pak.

Cdo gje ne shoqerine njerezore varet nga vullneti i mire; per te zgjedhur mire, dhe per te vendosur drejte. 
Popujt pa ideal jane te denuar te vdesin - pavaresisht sa te zhvilluar jane. 


Per te perparuar, -populli ka nevoje per "ide", sepse buka eshte domosdoshmeri.

----------


## i humburi

Si luftohet korrupsioni? 


       Pa fjale (llafae)

----------


## Borix

Korrupsioni ka qene nje fenomen i pandashem gjate gjithe historise boterore. Nga gjysma e dyte e shekullit te 20 dhe ne vazhdim, shkencetare te ndryshem kane tentuar te modelojne korrupsionin ne menyre qe te kuptojne dinamiken e tij per ta luftuar eventualisht.

Gjate bashkepunimeve te mia me Prof. F. Kolanecin, kam kontribuar edhe ne dy kerkime te tij mbi luften kunder korrupsionit. I pari ka te beje me modelimin e indikatoreve te korrupsionit me ane te Teorise se Probabilitetit. Sa per informacion, ky model eshte vene ne pune ne te gjitha pikat doganore, sepse ishte kjo administrate qe pranoi ta vinte e para ne jete. Megjithate, kete artikull nuk mund ta paraqes per momentin per disa arsye.

Kerkimi i dyteeshte permbledhur qarte ne artikullin qe po bashkangjis me poshte, rreth krijimit te nje agjencie antikorrupsion, ashtu si ne vendet e zhvilluara perendimore. 

Artikulli eshte perfunduar ne vjeshte te vitit 2005. Lexojeni me vemendje.

** * **
*Shqiperise i Nevojitet Urgjentisht Agjencia Kombetare Antikorrupsion*
_Prof. Dr. Fejzi Kolaneci_

Korrupsioni ka qenë një fenomen i përhapur dhe i përsëritur gjatë historisë njerëzore, në forma dhe nivele të ndryshme. Dokumenti i parë i shkruar është Kodi Hammurabi i shekullit 18 p.e.r., ku specifikohen masa ndëshkimore të sanksionuara në ligj për gjyqtarë të korruptuar. Aristoteli, Platoni, Tukidhidhi, Makiaveli dhe Rusoi kanë studiuar në aspekte të ndryshme korrupsionin shtetëror. Dante i ka vendosur mitëmarrësit në një rreth të thellë të ferrit, duke pasqyruar me këtë neverinë mesjetare për të korruptuarit. Shekspiri i ka dhënë korrupsionit një vend të spikatur në disa nga veprat e tij. Kushtetuta e Amerikës e vlerëson ryshfetin si një krim të qartë, i cili justifikon edhe fajësimin e presidentit të Amerikës. Politikanë të njohur i kanë humbur pozitat e tyre për shkak të korrupsionit, madje, në disa raste të rralla, kasta politike është zëvendësuar tërësisht.

*Çfarë është korrupsioni*

Korrupsioni është një koncept me shumë kuptime ose një bashkësi konceptesh njëkuptimore. Ai është përkufizuar në mënyra të ndryshme nga shkencëtarët, duke vënë theksin në disa aspekte të tij dhe duke lënë pas dore aspekte të tjera. Përkufizimi më popullor i korrupsionit, i formuluar nga Banka Botërore në vitin 1995 është ky: “Korrupsioni është shpërdorim i pozitës shtetërore për përfitime private”. Nga ky përkufizim nuk duhet të nxirret përfundimi i gabuar se korrupsioni nuk ekziston në sektorin privat ose në organizata joqeveritare. Sipas një përkufizimi tjetër, korrupsioni është një veprimtari e pandershme e cila, me anën e disa sjelljeve ose marrëdhënieve, synon të prodhojë përfitime ose avantazhe për veten, për të afërmit, miqtë, shokët ose për aleatët politikë. Pikërisht në këtë kuptim, korrupsioni konsiderohet sinonim i pandershmërisë.

Korrupsioni nuk është detyrimisht një fenomen ekonomik. Ai manifestohet edhe në procese politike (për shembull, në manipulime të zgjedhjeve parlamentare); në sistemin juridik (për shembull, në korrupsionin e prokurorëve, gjyqtarëve, avokatëve) dhe në fusha të tjera (për shembull, në arsimin e lartë, shëndetësi, etj.).

Korrupsioni është një fenomen me shkallë shumë të lartë kompleksiteti, në kuptimin e teorisë së kompleksitetit të matematikanit të famshëm rus A. N. Kolmogorov. Për të konkretizuar këtë kompleksitet po përmendim dy fakte. Së pari, deri me sot nuk është përcaktuar njësia matëse e korrupsionit. Së dyti, deri me sot në asnjë shtet të botës nuk njihen me siguri 95% as numri i personave të korruptuar dhe as sasia e parave me prejardhje nga aktivitete korruptive gjatë një viti të caktuar. _Kompleksiteti i korrupsionit shkaktohet nga natyra dhe larmia e faktorëve që ndikojnë në të._ Disa nga këta faktorë janë ekonomikë, të tjerë politikë, administrativë, socialë, psikologjikë, fetarë, etj. _Për shkak të shkallës shumë të lartë të kompleksitetit, lufta kundër korrupsionit është e vështirë, e gjatë dhe zhvillohet njëkohësisht në disa fronte_. Madje, teoria e Kompleksitetit e Kolmogorovit argumenton se në sistemin e korrupsionit do të gjenerohen konflikte, për zgjidhjen e të cilëve do të nevojitet një kohë e gjatë.

Shkencëtarë të shquar në teorinë moderne të korrupsionit (S. Rose-Ackerman, R. E. Klitgaard, V. Tanzi, A. Doig, etj.) kanë argumentuar se “_në shtete në tranzicion, me institucione politike dhe administrata relativisht të dobëta, korrupsioni shndërrohet në një sistem_”. Kjo do të thotë se korrupsioni është bërë pjesë e pandarë e aktivitetit ekonomik, social, kulturor dhe se ai ka depërtuar në të gjitha shtresat e administratës shtetërore. Sistemi i korrupsionit funksionon si një makineri komplekse dhe përbëhet nga nënsisteme që bashkëveprojnë midis tyre, duke respektuar porositë e dhëna nga organi drejtues i tij. Një rast tipik i studiuar nga Profesor R. E. Klitgaard është korrupsioni sistemor në shtete në tranzicion, _ku si partia në pushtet ashtu edhe partia opozitare kryesore janë të pafuqishme për të ndëshkuar konform ligjit politikanë të korruptuar, biznesmenë të korruptuar, juristë të korruptuar, etj_. Sistemi i korrupsionit në ditët tona karakterizohet nga një modernizim i madh. Strategjia dhe taktikat e përdorura prej tij po bëhen më të sofistikuara. Për të garantuar mbijetesën, organi drejtues i sistemit të korrupsionit punëson shkencëtarë të fushave të ndryshme dhe zbaton arritje bashkëkohore të shkencave dhe teknologjive. Po japim një shembull. Sistemi aktual i korrupsionit në Shqipëri përpiqet të zbatojë Teorinë e Ekuilibrave të Qëndrueshme të John F. Nash Jr., Profesor i Matematikës në Princeton University dhe fitues i çmimit Nobel në Shkencat Ekonomike. _Gjendja e ekuilibruar e sistemit ekonomik-social në prani të korrupsionit karakterizohet nga realizimi i qëllimit në nivelin maksimal, sepse në këtë gjendje një pjesë maksimale e popullit përfiton_ (ose kësaj pjese i duket sikur përfiton) nga korrupsioni. Prandaj, luftimi i sistemit të korrupsionit në gjendjen e ekuilibruar Nash është detyrë e vështirë dhe e ndërlikuar, madje edhe për kryeministra të ndershëm, të përkushtuar dhe me vullnet të fortë. Ndonëse shkencëtarë të mirënjohur, përkrahës të korrupsionit, kanë argumentuar se korrupsioni është i dobishëm si vaji lubrifikant që ndihmon në funksionimin e makinerisë shtetërore gjigante, _të dhëna faktike nga shumë shtete të botës tregojnë se korrupsioni rrit koston e jetesës, frenon investimet prodhuese, përkrah investimet joprodhuese, rrit papunësinë, shkakton përkeqësim në cilësinë e shërbimeve të infrastrukturës, etj._

*Çfarë është sistemi i antikorrupsionit*

Sipas Teorisë së Përgjithshme të Sistemeve dhe Analizës Sistemore të Aplikuar rrjedh *se sistemi i korrupsionit duhet të luftohet nga sistemi i antikorrupsionit.* Një qeveri serioze në luftën kundër sistemit të korrupsionit duhet të krijojë dhe vendosë në funksionim sistemin e antikorrupsionit. Qeveria jonë nuk e ka konceptuar drejt ndërtimin e sistemit të antikorrupsionit. Sipas Teorisë së Korrupsionit, nënsisteme më të rëndësishme të këtij sistemi janë *Agjencia Kombëtare e Antikorrupsionit (AKAK)*, *Komisioni Ndërministror i Antikorrupsionit* (i quajtur ndryshe *Task Force*), *Zyrat e Hetimit të Korrupsionit* dhe *Kontrolli i Lartë Shtetëror*. _Nënsistem kryesor është AKAK_. Gjatë kohëve të fundit qarkullon mendimi se në Shqipëri nënsistem kryesor i sistemit të antikorrupsionit është Task Force. Ky opinion është shfaqur gjatë bisedave me politikanë ose pushtetarë. Madje, edhe media shqiptare ka filluar të familjarizohet me këtë vlerësim, i cili është _i gabuar dhe antishkencor_. Në Task Force Antikorrupsion bëjnë pjesë kryeministri S. Berisha (në rolin e kryetarit), zëvendëskryeministri, ministri i Brendshëm, ministri i Drejtësisë, ministri i Financave, ministri i Ekonomisë, ministri i Ndërtim-komunikacionit, drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Doganave, drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Tatimeve, drejtori i Prokurimeve Publike, drejtori i Regjistrimit të Pasurive dhe shefi i departamentit të auditit financiar në Ministrinë e Financës. Në qoftë se Task Force do të konceptohet dhe vlerësohet më i rëndësishëm se AKAK, atëherë do të ekzistojë rreziku i zhvillimit *të luftës selektive kundër korrupsionit*. Kjo do të thotë se do të ndëshkohen disa nëpunës të korruptuar dhe se nuk do të ndëshkohen nëpunës të tjerë të korruptuar, të cilët janë shërbëtorë besnikë të bosëve të korrupsionit. *Si në teori ashtu edhe në praktikë, zbatimi i metodës selektive në luftën kundër sistemit të korrupsionit nënkupton ekzistencën e disa pushtetarëve ose politikanëve të korruptuar.* Parashikimi ynë është i bazuar shkencërisht, sepse në Task Force bëjnë pjesë pushtetarë dhe drejtues kryesorë të disa institucioneve që janë karakterizuar nga një nivel i lartë korrupsioni.

Ne respektojmë aksiomën se korrupsioni shkaktohet nga tundime djallëzore dhe se asnjë pushtetar ose politikan nuk ka imunitet ndaj korrupsionit. Ne u besojmë fakteve dhe jo deklaratave. Për të konkretizuar këtë opinion, po japim një shembull. Në një anketim të zhvilluar në Belgjikë në vitin 2004 rezultoi se 30% e të intervistuarve i vlerësojnë politikanët belgë më të korruptuar se pjesa tjetër e popullit, ndërsa 70% e të intervistuarve nuk konstatuan ndonjë dallim ndërmjet korrupsionit të politikanëve belgë dhe korrupsionit të njerëzve të tjerë. Prandaj, për të luftuar me efektivitet sistemin aktual të korrupsionit në të gjitha shtresat e hierarkisë së administratës shtetërore, në sektorin privat të ekonomisë dhe në OJQ, *nevojitet urgjentisht të krijohet dhe të funksionojë AKAK*, si një institucion i pavarur nga politika.

Gjatë viteve të fundit, qeveri në shumë shtete të botës e kanë rritur efektivitetin e luftës kundër korrupsionit sistemor, duke krijuar dhe vënë në funksionim Agjencinë Kombëtare të Antikorrupsionit. Strategjia e kësaj agjencie fokusohet sidomos në sistemin e korrupsionit dhe jo vetëm në individë të korruptuar, duke pasur si objektiv kryesor investigime të korrupsionit në disa fusha prioritare si në sistemin juridik, doganat, tatimtaksat, privatizimet, ndërtimet, universitetet, ministritë, bashkitë, etj.

Për të operuar me efektivitet të lartë, AKAK duhet të gëzojë disa privilegje, si për shembull:

- T’i jepet mbështetje maksimale nga qeveria në punën që do të kryejë.

- T’i besohet fuqi hetimore e madhe dhe me shtrirje të gjerë, për të hetuar në kushte afërsisht të barabarta të gjitha nivelet e administratës (kryeministrin, zëvendëskryeministrin, ministrat, prokurorin e Përgjithshëm, kryetarin e Gjykatës së Lartë, kryetarët e Bashkive, drejtorët e Policisë, rektorët dhe dekanët e Universiteteve, drejtorët e Doganave dhe Tatimtaksave, deputetët dhe nëpunës të niveleve më të ulëta).

- T’i jepet pavarësi politike dhe operative në proceset e hetimit të korrupsionit, duke mënjanuar ndërhyrje të politikanëve, pushtetarëve, biznesmenëve të korruptuar, të mafias ndërkombëtare dhe krimit të organizuar.

- T’i jepet fuqi e mjaftueshme për të kontrolluar dokumente si në sektorin shtetëror ashtu edhe në atë privat ose në organizata joqeveritare dhe për të marrë në pyetje dëshmitarë. 

- T’i jepet fuqi bashkëpunimi me Agjenci të Antikorrupsionit të shteteve të tjera.

- T’i jepet fuqi për ngrirjen e aseteve të personave ose kompanive të dyshuara për korrupsion.

- T’i jepet fuqi për sekuestrimin e dokumenteve të udhëtimit dhe për ndalim personi që udhëton jashtë shtetit, veçanërisht për rastin kur urdhri i arrestit të personit nuk është lëshuar akoma.

- T’i jepet e drejta për monitorimin e veprimtarisë së nëpunësve shtetërorë të të gjitha niveleve me anën e *indikatorëve të korrupsionit* dhe për llogaritjen e probabilitetit të zbulimit të dhe probabilitetit të ndëshkimit të korrupsionit.

- AKAK bashkërendon veprimtarinë e saj me veprimtarinë e Kontrollit të Lartë Shtetëror dhe të zyrave të Hetimit të Korrupsionit.

- AKAK duhet të bindë qytetarët se funksionon e pavarur nga politika dhe se ka efektivitet më të lartë se sa çdo institucion tjetër. Në sajë të sukseseve operacionale, AKAK do të ketë mbështetjen e gjerë të popullit dhe medias.
Ka rëndësi të kuptohet qartë se çdo fuqi speciale që i jepet AKAK duhet të harmonizohet me normat ndërkombëtare të të drejtave të njeriut. Gjithashtu, AKAK duhet të operojë, duke respektuar vazhdimisht legjislacionin e Republikës së Shqipërisë.

- Jo vetëm drejtuesi, por të gjithë nëpunësit e AKAK do të vlerësohen me nivel të lartë ndershmërie dhe me aftësi të spikatur profesionale, me kualifikim shkencor dhe përkushtim në punë. Ata duhet të jenë modele shembullore të objektivitetit.

- _AKAK duhet të propozohet nga kryeministri, të votohet në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë dhe të miratohet nga Presidenti i Republikës. AKAK do t’i raportojë direkt Kryesisë së Kuvendit të Shqipërisë._

*Qeveria e Republikës së Shqipërisë duhet të kuptojë qartë se çdo vonesë në krijimin e AKAK është në favor të sistemit aktual të korrupsionit.* AKAK do të luajë rol të rëndësishëm për të mos e lejuar sistemin e korrupsionit të ndodhet për një kohë të gjatë në gjendjen e ekuilibruar Nash me nivel të lartë të korrupsionit. Kjo do të realizohet duke i dhënë goditje shkatërrimtare organit drejtues të sistemit të korrupsionit, madje, duke bërë edhe më shumë se kaq! Gjithashtu, AKAK do të japë ndihmesë të vlefshme për arritjen e një fitoreje afatgjatë në lojën e korrupsionit, e cila po zhvillohet aktualisht në hierarkinë e administratës shtetërore shqiptare. *Ndihmesa e AKAK do të konsistojë në kalimin e sistemit tonë ekonomiko-social-kulturor në një gjendje të re të ekuilibruar Nash, e cila do të ketë nivel më të ulët korrupsioni. Në këtë mënyrë, metoda matematike e përafrimeve të njëpasnjëshme na sugjeron se pas disa vitesh sistemi ekonomiko-social-kulturor shqiptar do të karakterizohet nga një trajektore e qëndrueshme me korrupsionin në nivele relativisht të ulëta*. Ne jemi optimistë për të ardhmen.

** * **
Sigurisht, ne jepi optimiste per te ardhmen. Nga njera ane, ne kerkuam nje takim tete-a-tete me Znj. Topalli. Ky takim nuk u realizua asnjehere me justifikimin e zakonshem burokratik: pamundesia per shkak te kohes se kufizuar. Nga ana tjeter, ne kerkuam nje takim me kryeministrin Berisha. As kjo nuk u realizua, por ne biseduam me keshilltarin e atehershem te tij. Perfundimet pas bisedimeve ishin te dobta. Kjo tregon nje mungese vullneti ne kete lufte te veshtire kunder korrupsionit. GJithashtu, tregon mangesi ne kulture te politikaneve tane, sepse nuk vleresojne aspak punimet shkencore (profesioniste), por vetem ato politike. Megjithate, une shpresoj se politikanet shqiptare do ta kuptojne rendesen qe do t'u bjere ne koke nese nuk veprojne menjehere kunder metastasez se krijuar te korrupsionit ne Shqiperi.

----------


## KaPsOlLi

Korrupsioni nuk zhduket kurr.Sa do te mundohena e te bejme si te mire ose si te drejte gjithnje kemi deshire qe punen ton secili ta zgjith me kollaj me lehte .Dhe kjo na be te gjithe te korruptuar.Besoj se korrupsioni do te ekzistoj gjithmon :i ngrysur:

----------


## Borix

Kapsoll, korrupsioni sigurisht nuk mund te zhduket, por mund te ulet ne nivel si dhe te kontrollohet. Kjo e fundit nenkupton luften kunder korrupsionit. Nuk eshte e thene qe lufta ka nje mbarim.

----------


## Oni_11111

E mbani mend si thoshte xhaxhi Jovan Bregu njehere e nje kohe????


"Korrupsioni ka dale nga halli, do te vazhdoje deri sa te vazhdoje halli, dhe do te soset kur te soset halli" 



mire se ju gjeta.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## BLEND1

Nqs nuk Do te ket Korrupsion nuk do te ket me Vende pune !!!



PS  Per Sa kohe Do te ket pune me Lek Do te ket dhe kurruopsion 


*Pall-Arriu-Ha-Pi-Rri*

----------


## BaBa

*- Si luftohet korrupsioni?   {duke i dhene nje pages te majçme  Punetorit dhe te mbaj Familjen e tij }

- Cilat janë politikat që duhet të ndjeki qeveria?  { qeveria spaguhet per vete, se jan mesuar duke vjedhur  }

- Cili është roli i mediave në luftën kundër korrupsionit?  {media thot pallavera gjith kohes se eshte nje biznes}

- Cili është roli i intelektualëve shqiptarë? { duke pir kafe dhe grapa 24, ore naper kafenet e Qytetit }

- Cili është roli i shqiptarit të thjeshtë?*  { te nxerri bugen e gojes me çdo menyr per te jetuar nje jet  mese normale }



Respekt BABA.

----------


## Stefan07

> .Si luftohet korrupsioni?


İslami eshte ''Atomic weapon'' per Korrupsion...
Sheriat eshte mjeti qe lufton jo vetem korrupsionin por cdo qe ka deviju nga rruga e se vertetes...
that is all ALbo

----------


## goldian

vetem me vrasjen e politikaneve te sotem perndryshe ta harrojme
eshte teper e rende per ta thene por sgjej menyre tjeter

----------


## murik

Ekziston pershtypja sikur korrupsioni eshte dicka qe i perket vetem politikes dhe politikaneve.Ne fakt korrupsioni eshte nje fenomen qe ekziston dhe shfaqet kudo.Korrupsion nuk quhen vetem dallaveret e politikaneve per tenderat apo te tjera si kjo.Sistemi gjyqesor per mendimin tim eshte "the key stone" i ketij fenomeni.Ne nje vend ku kriminelet lirohen ose denohen shume pak, kundrejt shumave te medha,duhet te ekzistonin levizje te fuqishme sensibilizuese,protestat duhet te ishin te perditshme qe nga ato ne rruge deri ne ato qe shprehen nepermjet muzikes apo formave te tjera.Por jo,tek ne protestohet vetem me urdher nga lart.Tek ne i kendohet dashurise dhe luleve.
Ne nje vend ku studentet pranojne te japin rryshfet apo edhe te japin ****** per te kaluar klasen,nuk ke pse akuzon politikanet.Edhe nxenesit e fillores mesohen me konceptin e korrupsionit qe nga momenti kur i japin dhurata materiale mesuesve.Qe tek femijet fillon problemi.Mesuesit duhet it edukojne femijet,dhe jo te pranojne dhurata e para prej tyre.Nje tufe lule do te ishte me se e mjaftueshme.E njejta gje ndodh me sistemin mjekesor.Ne vendin tone duhet te lusesh Zotin qe mos semuresh.Mos flasim pastaj per policet,qe presin gjithe diten se mos i fal dikush dicka,sikur kane dale per lemoshe dhe jo per te mbrojtur rendin.U zgjata pak,por idea eshte e qarte besoj: korrupsionin e bejne njerezit,nuk eshte dicka abstrakte,ose dicka qe rregullohet me urdher nga lart.Korrupsioni fillon dhe mbaron me qytetarin.Emancipimi eshte arma me e mire kundra korrupsionit.

----------


## machooo

Rrenjet e korupsionit rrjedhin nga POLITIKA, pra duhet luftuar politika pik-se-pari.
dhe me von peshqit e vegjel...

Menoj qe nje nga mnyrat me te mira per ta ul korrupsionin sado pak pasi korrupsion sot ka ne te  gjithe boten kush me pak e kush me shume t`gjithe vjedhin, por i nga menyrat per me e ul sadopak menoj qe osht rritja rrogave ne ca do lloj fushe te jetes, osht efikase mendoj pasi ne shqiperi i presor psh me rrogen qe ka as mujin nuk shtyn, e si rrjedhim osht normale qe do i thot gocave ose m`jep lek t`kaloj ose uli breket (korrupsion quet ene ky apo jo  :pa dhembe:  )
duke lon shakat menjan, duhet fillu ke rrogat, fillon dhe emancipimi masanej..

----------


## i humburi

ilaci i shpetimit nga korrupsjoni....esht mafia. Me dy fjal e cerek a e di ndokush se 
 si e pse e cfar esht mafja? ne origjine pse u formu?  po jo me artikuj gazetash e prralla kinoje...
   nje gomar i rendesishem duke bere muhabet '' he pastaj ke pun me mafian..'' e buzeqesh i kenaqur se kurrizka e tij e bute ishte rehatuar...sipas tij...

  s ka mafia e antimafia ka vetem hak e burra te nershem 

                  ''' ...qe s kon fryk me vdek...''

                              ne se ka

 po s o me t thonme o me t bome. kshtu ne drejtsia drejtohet....vetiu...

----------

